# Colson Elfin TOC ? Help date this thing



## kirk thomas (Jul 27, 2017)

I found this and could not refuse. I have to get a picture of the badge. This must be a early Colson. I have found some colson tri wheels but they are in the teens and the frame is different. I have not been able to find the name Elfin. The frame is put together not welded like a bunch of pipes screwed together. The rear wheels are 26" and the front wheel is 13". Can anyone help ID this with a picture or something or somewhere I can go to check it out? Thanks, Kirk


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 27, 2017)

The Tricycle Fetish website has this background on the Worthington/Colson merger - always a good resource for trikes.
http://www.tricyclefetish.com/fay.php


----------



## kirk thomas (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks so much. I found everything I needed. It appears this is made in 1900. It is a very early Colson.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jul 28, 2017)

Here is some more pictures.The only thing I can find wrong is there is a rod broke as you can see in the pics, looks to be a easy fix. The rubber is not the best but it;s there. The left rim has a couple spokes broke but the rim still works as it should. You can see in the last photo there is a wire wrapped around the end of the axle. I am going to check that today. Can anyone guess as to the worth of these as I am thinking to sell. I do not see any that have sold anywhere. I found one in a Copake auction catalog but that sold for a lot I do think those prices are a bit high. Thanks in advance for anything you can add. Kirk


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 28, 2017)

kirk thomas said:


> The frame is put together not welded like a bunch of pipes screwed together.




Your observation is right on the money about the frame looking like pipes. Some of the earlier tricycles are made from standard iron pipe. The Velo King tricycles I have from the late 1930s/early '40s use 3/4" schedule 80 (0.154" wall thickness) iron pipe for the main frame member. Makes for a pretty heavy and solid trike!

Dave


----------



## kirk thomas (Jul 28, 2017)

I am going to sell this and would like $600 for it. I do not know how to or where to move this in the for sale threads. If you can help me with this I would be happy to do it. Thanks again, Kirk


----------

